# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Чему бы вы хотели научиться?

## Irina

*Говорят, век живи - век учись. А чему бы вы хотели научиться?*

----------


## Irina

Я бы хотела научиться читать мысли. Иногда очень хочется знать что же думает человек на самом деле.

----------


## Demention

Мне хотелось бы научиться писать левой рукой.

----------


## Sanych

Левой рукой удобно писать только арабам. А нам, тем кто пишет с право на лево это не удобно. Будешь затирать свежие чернила рукой. Моему сыну за это постоянно достаётся, т.к. он левша.

----------


## SDS

пишет он левой рукой - ну и что? ему удобно, он кому мешает? завучу школы?
я то ж левою писать могу, но сильно "коряво", приспичит - напишу ровно

----------


## Sanych

Достаётся не за то, что пишет левой. А за то, что частенько строка размазана.

----------


## ПаранойА

Хочу научиться не лениться!

----------


## Akasey

много чему, да вот только жизни не хватит

----------


## vova230

Век живи - век учись, а все равно дураком помрешь.
Но я как в советском киножурнале "Хочу все знать", а точнее уметь.

----------


## Irina

Очень хотелось бы научиться прощать так, чтобы никогда об обиде даже не вспоминать больше.

----------


## PatR!oT

php  вот завтра и займусь я ведь для этого книгу покупал )))

----------

